# DFW (Richardson) Haunt Gathering & Workshop



## ShadowKat (Aug 28, 2008)

<bump>

Time is running out for this weekend. Please be sure to contact Mitch and RSVP.

Please email Mitch @ [email protected] or call (214) 575-5600 and let him know you're coming to The Haunt Gathering.


*// ShadowKat \\*
AKA - Kris


----------

